# Is Chamomile Lavender Lemon Balm Tea safe for breastfeeding?



## Dakota Moon (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I have Traditional Medicinals Chamomile and Lavender Tea with lemon balm. I was wondering if it is safe for breastfeeding? I suffer from bouts of insomnia. It comes and goes... and got worse two days ago. I am a new mother to a 5 month old baby girl  We also co-sleep. I sleep for 2 hours.... but its very light sleep and I am pretty much in bed awake with my eyes closed until the sun comes up. Maybe I get another hour or so before then... Any suggestions?

Thank you so much.


----------



## CheriK (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you're fighting insomnia. It's hard enough to be awakened every 2 hours without being able to fall back asleep.

All of the herbs you list are considered safe for breastfeeding moms. According to the Nursing Mother's Herbal (Sheila Humphrey, RN, IBCLC) all are "A", which means no contraindications or side effects have been identified.

I make my own herbal tea with chamomile, lemon balm, oat straw, passionflower, and hops. I vary the amount of each, and don't use all each time, because you can develop a tolerance to relaxing effects of these types of herbs. But I still have nights each month where I basically don't sleep. It's incredibly frustrating to be in bed, awake, knowing you'll be so exhausted the next day.

Have you had your thyroid checked? Thyroid issues can cause insomnia. So can anemia, so having a general blood check with thyroid is a good idea, especially if the insomnia is new or worsening. Are you drinking caffeine during the day? It really makes a difference for me to eliminate all caffeine. Even if it seems like drinking a cup of coffee in the morning should have worn off by night, I find it harder to fall asleep & much more likely that I'll wake up in the middle of the night if I have that coffee.

Good luck!


----------



## anjsmama (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the tea you mentioned. I also use the Easy Now mix by Traditional Medicinals which is a similar relaxant. I'm nursing and co-sleeping with my 8.5 month old and we've never had any issues.

As the PP mentioned - have you had your thyroid checked? My insomnia (and my anxiety) was by far the worst a month - 2 months ago before I had my thyroid checked and found out it was incredibly overactive. My HCP has me taking a B vitamin complex/adrenal complex and controlling my diet and exercise routine to control the activity and I'm sleeping so, so, so much better now. HTH!


----------



## Dakota Moon (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for you replies. Customizing your own tea sounds like a wonderful idea, and I plan to do the same for myself  I don't drink caffeine. I think I am just anxious, and that's what seems to keep me up here and there. I did see my acupuncturist on Friday and she treated me for anxiety and insomnia. I slept like a baby that night, and the night after  I actually have an appointment at my docs office tomorrow and will inquire getting my thyroid checked.

Thanks again!


----------

